# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Выгрузка прайс листа из Бухгатерия 8.1

## sauza

Есть у кого нибудь прога или внешний отчет, чтоб можно было вывести на печать прайс лист из Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.1И?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Maksy_G

давай набросаю, все равно заняться особо нечем
какие цены брать?

----------

Fes (08.01.2012)

----------


## sauza

У меня вообще забито 3 цены, основная продажи, цена продажи скидка 10 проц, цена продажи скидка 20 проц., если вы это имеете ввиду ). ну вообще достаточно чтоб хотя бы одна была, основная, и еще чтоб выводился код (артикул).
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Maksy_G

вот :)

----------

VISIT33 (13.09.2013)

----------


## sauza

Спасибо большое, только вот еще бы можно было выбрать из номенклатуры папку (а то весть список оч большой). У меня есть подобный отчет (долгие поиски дали небольшой результат) см. приложение. Может вы его сможете подкорректировать, там упорно не выводится артикул. Ну или свой подправить.
Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## Maksy_G

а где у номенклатуры артикул?

----------


## sauza

Имеется ввиду код :) см. русуночек

----------


## Maksy_G

Готово  :)

----------


## sauza

Спасибо огромное, очень помогли :). работает замечательно!!!

----------


## iskdv

:):):)

----------



----------


## johnikg

ghhggfdfdfd

----------


## krown

Ссылка удалена. Можно перезалить файл?

----------


## Fes

Тоже интересуюсь данным приложением.

----------


## Ириночк@

спасибо

----------


## detonatorx

а это обработка или отчет?

----------


## detonatorx

а это обработка или отчет?

----------


## detonatorx

а это обработка или отчет?

----------


## ПавелВ

Добрый день! Возможно продублировать? Прайс с детальной настройкой - это просто мечта)!!!

----------

